# Kaimumma's Retrofit Build Thread



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Now that im caught up mostly on my last groupbuy, I will be starting Kaimumma's retrofit project. 

His setup consists of the following:

Morimoto Mini H1 Bi-Xenon Projectors
Mini Gatling Gun Shrouds
6,000k HID Kit
CCFL Halos
OEM Cruze Chrome Headlights

I will be making a how-to for this forum for anyone who would like to purchase a DIY kit which includes everything you need to retrofit your own headlights. I will post pictures of the process as its completed!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Subscribed. Pending how much of a b*tch it is separating these I will go through with my retro, but for now I'll retro my Integra


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Subscribed. Pending how much of a b*tch it is separating these I will go through with my retro, but for now I'll retro my Integra


That Permaseal really is a biiitch...


----------



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Since these are together with permaseal, its becoming almost impossible to get them apart without damaging them or cutting them. Its been an hour and im only 20% done with the first headlight trying to open them up.. err lol.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

<sad panda>


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

*called it*

I hope you do get some progress with these though. Fiero is the guy that sold me my projectors, but I had to wait until he retro'd his stockers before he could ship them. His took awhile and it was mostly because of the Permaseal. They looked good once he finished though!


----------



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Im calling it quits as its taken MUCH longer then what i charged to do these, F150 permaseal is nothing compared to this ****. First retro ive quit on but its just impossible with the tools i have. Another way is to cut the lenses off but im all set on that. I got most of it pryed off but im afriad im going to ruin the back housing prying the lense away plus the lense doesnt even seem to want to move. Oh well, Aftermarket OEMs are almost out which use the same sealent i use which is easy to take apart. I will wait till then!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

That looks really good though, i really wish the cruze headlights wouldnt be such a ***** lol  






boats4life said:


> *called it*
> 
> I hope you do get some progress with these though. Fiero is the guy that sold me my projectors, but I had to wait until he retro'd his stockers before he could ship them. His took awhile and it was mostly because of the Permaseal. They looked good once he finished though!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mkulrey13 said:


> Oh well, Aftermarket OEMs are almost out which use the same sealent i use which is easy to take apart. I will wait till then!


Here you go!

11-12 Chevy Cruze Headlight Headlamp Left Hand Driver Side LH New | eBay


----------



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

I saw that before, I will try and attack it more tomorrow see where i get. Hopfully they will release the RH side so we can get these rolling!


----------



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, I got one headlight apart. What a PITA. The plastic is so flimsy so it kinda looks like it went though **** where it will be sealed. Im hoping to not have the seal look like ass when im done. I will post pics of the projector mounted later today!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

That sucks it was such a pain to get apart but on the other hand I am glad our lights are sealed that well. I was behind an Rx-8 in a drive-thru last week and his driver's side taillight had about 2 inches of water swishing around in it.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Buy this stuff and if there's any coming out of the edge take a razor blade to remove it.

OCI Butyl Rubber Glue - Accessories from The Retrofit Source Inc


----------



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Im a dealer for TRS. I use that to seal all my retrofits. This just is my first with a GM permaseal product. Ford they fall apart easy lol.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I was just saying people seem to think resealing the retro is hard.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I think sealing the headlights back is the hardest part of this project haha. Keep up the great work guys. 




Dpedraza said:


> I was just saying people seem to think resealing the retro is hard.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I think sealing the headlights back is the hardest part of this project haha. Keep up the great work guys.


I'm the opposite I think cracking them open is a pain in the a**. I did a couple (4 or 5) retrofits on my nissan and the OEM lights are a PAIN to open. sealing was cake since i used that stuff i posted up above. It fills the whole gap so you know that you won't have to worry about leaks


----------



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Update!

Mounted the Projector, Shroud, and halo. Lense was just placed on for pictures. Next is to figure out how to run the wires and get the Permaseal out of the seams.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

That looks so tiny in there. Lol


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah it really does! It needs a bigger shroud to look right, there just isnt enough coverage with the mini gats.

Still good work nonetheless.


----------



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pictures dont do it justice. Looks great in person but a bigger shrould would fill up some space. My next build will have a bigger should i hope. Its what ever the customer wants!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah it does look good. I hope mine doesn't look so small inside the housing. Well I'm sure the customer will be pretty **** excited once they flick on the headlights lol.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Man, that looks nice! I wish I had someone who could do that for me. When can we expect pictures of the lights installed on the car?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> Man, that looks nice! I wish I had someone who could do that for me. When can we expect pictures of the lights installed on the car?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


Maybe if you ask the OP he might do it for you.


----------



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

I dont own a cruze so i cannot get pictures. Now i have to figure out how to remove the permaseal before i can reseal them!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Maybe heat up a putty knife or razor blade? Dremel that would be very messy though.. Umm I never dealt with permaseal before


----------



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Problem with heating up those items, it will ruin the plastic of the housings. heat + plastic = bad lol. Im a pro with the dremal so i may try that.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah dremel will probably be the best bet.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I bought my headlights today according to the seller they're tyc brand.


----------



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Could you PM me the link of where you got them? Let me know if there heat sealed or not.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking what do you charge for a retrofit? I'm sure other members would like to know that.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> If you don't mind me asking what do you charge for a retrofit? I'm sure other members would like to know that.


+1... even if i'd have to ship them out lol


----------



## ShyEco (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow. there is definitely skills and bawlz involved in this!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

it's not as bad as everyone thinks. Just getting these headlights apart isn't an easy feat.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> it's not as bad as everyone thinks. Just getting these headlights apart isn't an easy feat.


Yeah, but getting them apart is a big deal. Grrr, guess I'll have to order a spare set even though it seems the Aftermarket OEMs are permasealed too. 

Thanks for the heads up on those Dpedraza.


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

Retros look awesome. If you are a part of GMSC, PM Maven. He does retros on GMs so maybe he has some tips on opening them easier


----------

